# Favorites



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Tell me what your favorite upland dog is.
Mine is the pointing lab.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

mine is the Lab also, I have two yellows one is fourteen years old and pretty much retired except for opener this year. Then I have a two year old Granddaughter of "Raider" she's also going to be a very good dog. Like Labs because they are easy to train and love the water and are very good upland game dogs. I am not saying they are the best upland game dog, I just got a good one and stuck with them. Some day I would like a Springer or a G.S.H. They always have struck me as nice looking dogs.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I like my springer so much that I am getting another in about 3 weeks. The pointing breeds have become real popular around here in the last couple of years. As far as a dog being a good hunter, that depends on the breed and the dog but the most important factor is the owner. Show me a bad dog and 99% of the time it has a bad owner.


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have owned Springers since 1975 and they are excellent pheasant dogs. If you are hunting ducks and pheasants, I would go with a lab or golden retriever.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Make mine a lab, thanks much....


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Have 2 yellow labs myself and wouldnt traid them for anything


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

German Wirehair,German Shorthair,Brittney.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

any dog that gets the job done, I have had wolf cross's that were the best followed by a Golden then Labs.


----------



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

My son and I have yellow lab sisters (1) one year old. They are really starting to come into their own while hunting, thats after they spend a half hour trying to kill each other. Oh, when I lived at home I had a GSP. great hunter as long as I kept up with her. Had to put her down after she bit an attorney!

Richard


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm a Brit guy myself, but if I could find a real bird finding Red Setter I'd buy it on the spot. If you have ever hunted behind a fine setter (of any kind) it is a true thing of beauty. Problem is good red ones are tough to find.


----------

